# Boning a deer



## Phip (Mar 3, 2013)

After hearing I'd filled a late season damage control elk tag last week, a friend sent me this link. Eight, 8, ate minutes to bone a deer. Doing just a couple critters a year leaves my time more like an hour!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xijmge8_NJw&feature=share


----------



## wenus2 (Mar 3, 2013)

I was a little nervous what the contents of this thread might hold in store.

That is mighty impressive though.


----------



## daveb (Mar 3, 2013)

Spelling is right for four legged deer.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 3, 2013)

that is amazing. i assume that is a tiny meathook in his other hand?

you really cant learn from that video..he was blazingly fast, too fast for me to learn at least. i need a slowdown and an explanation. good stuff tho. thanks for posting it up.


----------



## shaneg (Mar 4, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> that is amazing. i assume that is a tiny meathook in his other hand?
> 
> you really cant learn from that video..he was blazingly fast, too fast for me to learn at least. i need a slowdown and an explanation. good stuff tho. thanks for posting it up.


Just get one in to practice on.
Just deboned a goat today at work, usually do 3 to 4 a week, doing a whole pig next week, and fab about 40kg of fish a week, tom ka fish head or yellow curry fish head for staff dinner.

I'm trying to go back to basics, as in nothing from the animal gets wasted.
I'm not using the offal, yet..
But we are opening our Chinese restaurant soon so we can split our various animal parts between the two restaurants.
Szechuan pigs tongue soup anyone?


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 4, 2013)

offal parts are good eating. =D

specially the heart, stomach lining, liver, kidneys.

we asians love odd bits and ends.


----------



## shaneg (Mar 4, 2013)

franzb69 said:


> offal parts are good eating. =D
> 
> specially the heart, stomach lining, liver, kidneys.
> 
> we asians love odd bits and ends.



I agree, it's just whether the customers will eat them, I don't want an abundance of offal I can't sell.
Some of them can't fathom eating goat?!?!?


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 4, 2013)

> Some of them can't fathom eating goat?!?!?



that's just wrong. there's goat cheese and goat milk. why not goat meat?


----------



## shaneg (Mar 4, 2013)

I think it's the whole disconnection from where meat really comes from, sheep, chicken, beef and pork are seen as packs of steak in a supermarket, and not real animals, then when different meat comes along, goat, rabbit, geese etc they are seen as real animals and get freaked out.


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 4, 2013)

> I think it's the whole disconnection from where meat really comes from, sheep, chicken, beef and pork are seen as packs of steak in a supermarket, and not real animals, then when different meat comes along, goat, rabbit, geese etc they are seen as real animals and get freaked out.



understood. they forget meat is from animals. at least around these parts, we aren't as disconnected as much. but the "modern metropolitan" filipino is starting to be the same. it's just silly really. sometimes i just wanna drop off the grid and start living off the land but my attachment to technology and access to information (the internet) just prevents me. lol. 

it's just sad really (my predicament and what goes on with what's considered food these days)


----------



## Duckfat (Mar 4, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> that is amazing. i assume that is a tiny meathook in his other hand?
> 
> you really cant learn from that video..he was blazingly fast, too fast for me to learn at least. i need a slowdown and an explanation. good stuff tho. thanks for posting it up.



If you are looking to learn more about breaking down game you may want to search the net and see if you can find and of the Video from CMC Milos Cihelka. He had an entire series of videos that was very good on the subject.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 4, 2013)

thanks^^ i will!

i like some organ meats. i'm chinese. hehe.

as far as goat..love it. i feel the world would be a better place if we ate more goat. they pollute less, need less land to graze, eat anything so you dont have to grow their food, less fat and cholesterol. it is delicious. the rest of the world eats alot of goat.the US, we have our "issues". 

my buddy arrowed this old billy goat. i told him not to. we walked up to it and it smelled like a dirty barn. we gutted it, and it smelled like a barn on the inside. we took a shoulder and cooked it thai curry style. it was wonderful!!


----------



## Gravy Power (Mar 8, 2013)

What kind of knives do you guys use for these tasks. I've recently been doing a fair amount of rabbit, goat and lamb at work, and use a 150 mm Honesuki I got from Jon for all of the pre-mentioned, but I'm curious to hear what others are doing.


----------



## Gravy Power (Mar 9, 2013)

Adding on, anyone ever used one of these?

http://zknives.com/knives/kitchen/misc/type/Sabaki.shtml


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 9, 2013)

interesting type of boning knife gravy, i wonder why they don't make more of those.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 9, 2013)

here is my knife for wild game meat. i leave it in my truck during hunting trips. i use a smaller knife with D2 tool steel to quarter the animal to get it into my backpack. once it is closer to camp or my truck, this cheap $5 knife comes out. i love it. it is a Forgecraft knife. carbon steel (you know this). i had a sheath made for it..hehe.

i took an elk apart with it. cut it into steaks and roast. just needed to hit it against a diamond broadhead arrow head sharpener a few times during the process.


----------

